# Stray dog attack



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Last evening when Brooks and I were walking after dark along a downtown sidewalk, I saw two dogs (off leash) up ahead. One was a little terrier type and the other a variation of a Border collie (with a bigger dog mixed in). They were just sniffing around so I kept walking toward them. As we got close, Brooks dropped down in a (somewhat submissive) playful pose and the BC type dog approached. Then Brooks leaped up (in a play type move) and the other dog responded with growls/snarl, hair lifted on his back, a stiff legged stance, and a lunge toward Brookks (who pulled back in surprise). 
I pulled Brooks away and yelled Bad Dog! at the dog and told it Go On! and waved my hand away at it as we retreated back. To my surprise, the dog didn't run off, and it began approaching us with a stiff legged agressive move. I started to turn around to walk away from it, but saw it was following us (at about a 20 ft distance). I continued to call NO! Bad Dog and then took Brooks across the street where I could see there were some fallen branches.
I broke off a branch and waved it at the dog, and at this point he ran off.

What do you think of this? Did I react as I should have?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Must have been scary. Personally, if I see loose dogs I go the other way to avoid them, especially if there aren't any people around they might belong to.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Very scary. I think you acted appropriately. I have been known to throw rocks at extremely nasty and persistent dogs, although I try not to hit them when I throw the rocks


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I should have turned around as soon as I saw them but it didn't occur to me that a dog would be aggressive or territorial when it was just wandering around. Plus the way Brooks dropped down clearly was sending the message that he wasn't a threat. Initially I even called out in a friendly "Hello" to them as we walked up.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

This is my nightmare. I am going to order Direct Stop right now. I keep putting it off, but you never know.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

The whole thing made me wonder what I would have had to do next if the dog had persisted as I pulled Brooks away. Brooks is on a leash so at least I have some degree of control over him but if another dog continues attacking my dog, should I kick at it? or just keep pulliing my dog back?
Brooks never growled at the dog and didn't seem to "get" what had happened (he had never had an ugly confrontation with a dog before.....in fact he has limited dog friend play experience)
I remember someone posting once about their dog changing in personality after he was attacked which is why this kindof freaked me out. Brooks is so friendly and un-aggressive, and I want him to stay that way


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Although this might not be the correct reaction, I think I may have let my dog go. In your case Brooks didn't seem like he would protect himself though.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

There is nothing that makes me more mad than when people let their dogs run loose and are not watching them. My 2 little dogs go out in the yard without a leash but I would never let them out if they would go on the sidewalk to people or other dogs and I am always right there with them. It's so funny that there is a leash law but it is never inforced.


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

Kimm said:


> This is my nightmare. I am going to order Direct Stop right now. I keep putting it off, but you never know.


Kim, what is Direct Stop and where do you get it?


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

I don't walk Penny much so I haven't experience with dog on dog stuff.

When riding though, we get dogs charging the horses. We yell "No no bad dog, go home". Usually the go home part got a response.

Beyond that, carrying a big stick is good. I think you did the right thing. Must have impressed the heck out of Brooks! He must be thinking 'Whoa, mom is one tough dude!"


----------



## Lisa (Sep 25, 2007)

Charlie06 said:


> There is nothing that makes me more mad than when people let their dogs run loose and are not watching them. My 2 little dogs go out in the yard without a leash but I would never let them out if they would go on the sidewalk to people or other dogs and I am always right there with them. It's so funny that there is a leash law but it is never inforced.


Yes, we have a leash law here too. We had a dog-aggressive dog in our development. The dog / family had a LONG documented history of police reports. Bottom line - the family just doesn't "get it" about containing their dog. So I MADE the police chief press charges. I don't like to cause trouble, BUT... my freedom was being affected b/c I couldn't walk my dogs down our street. This dog had it's teeth barred, hair up and was trying to bite the hind quarters of my dog. Very scary. It must have happened 50+ times and then I couldn't take it anymore. So, I wrote to the Chief of Police. Problem solved.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Mine are routinely off leash too but they ignore dogs and respond to my calls. The new dog that I don't trust yet to always obey stays on a leash. We ran into a friendly dog today and even Epic, a seven month old pup, came to my call. Since the dog was clearly friendly, I released him (verbally) and they had a romp. I think you did the right thing! I hope the dogs went home.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Lisa said:


> Yes, we have a leash law here too. We had a dog-aggressive dog in our development. The dog / family had a LONG documented history of police reports. Bottom line - the family just doesn't "get it" about containing their dog. So I MADE the police chief press charges. I don't like to cause trouble, BUT... my freedom was being affected b/c I couldn't walk my dogs down our street. This dog had it's teeth barred, hair up and was trying to bite the hind quarters of my dog. Very scary. It must have happened 50+ times and then I couldn't take it anymore. So, I wrote to the Chief of Police. Problem solved.


Good for you! Some people I think are too lazy to train their dogs or be out with them. I feel really bad for those dogs.


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

I must come from the crazy sector. Whenever I see a dog running on its own I crouch down and call it over to me, then pop it on a lead and try to find its owner. I usually end up dropping it off at the vets. Where we live it is rear to find a dog on it own, so taking it to a safe place is usually the best thing. 

If i came across several dogs then maybe I would think twice about being the Good Samaritan


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Lestorm said:


> I must come from the crazy sector. Whenever I see a dog running on its own I crouch down and call it over to me, then pop it on a lead and try to find its owner. I usually end up dropping it off at the vets. Where we live it is rear to find a dog on it own, so taking it to a safe place is usually the best thing.
> 
> If i came across several dogs then maybe I would think twice about being the Good Samaritan


I would do the same thing too if I was alone, but when I have Charlie along I don't know he or the other dog will react and I want to avoid a confrontation.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Only thing I would have done different is cross the street when I saw unleashed dogs at the beginning.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I will from now on


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

goldenluver said:


> Kim, what is Direct Stop and where do you get it?


I've seen Stephanie mention this product. I don't know how well it works, but it's something I'd give a shot.

*CAUTION:* As with pepper spray, Direct Stop Citronella Animal Deterrent Spray may not stop trained attack animals or those with a strong motivation to attack.


SprayShield (formerly Direct Stop) Animal Deterrent Spray WITHOUT Clip

Oh, I'd cross the street, too. Actually, I've been known to walk in the opposite direction, but if a dog is still following me, I'd want my dog to be able to defend itself. I'm not sure how well a dog can do that while on lead. Dog fits really scare me.


----------



## Elway&Prince (Sep 6, 2007)

Kimm said:


> Although this might not be the correct reaction, I think I may have let my dog go. In your case Brooks didn't seem like he would protect himself though.


my lab is the same way she would by no means protect herself but she would protect me or my toddlers (and has proved it). My husband she thinks is big enough to protect himself but me or my kids she would definetely rise to the occasion if another dog or person acted threateningly towards us.

I think you acted appropriately I don't know what I would have done in that situation though.


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

Well, waving of hands isn't the best thing to do. But, it doesn't sound like you were in total fear of this dog so took control of the situation at hand! I doubt it really wanted a fight, or there would have been.

I will say I do turn my dogs if I see another loose dog that I don't know, only because i'm not willing to risk what may happen. I also train by taking turns all the time so as the dogs won't associate a turn just because of a loose dog up ahead. 

I think you done a great job, you got yourself out of it and took control, but don't base your reaction and what happened on every loose dog out there. Many that will not work on! I can also say Kody's been attacked by two dogs while out walking in broad daylight, none of the attacks have made him aggressive towards other dogs that I have seen. One I am shocked it didn't, and that was the one of the Pit Bull coming out the window, because that one terrified me! Of course, I do not take him near that house. He will be more watchful however if anything happened in area, the two dogs that did come out to fight with him, he remembers the spots so last year did work on walking him near those spots and showing him there was nothing to fear, I was there. But like I said, I won't go near the Pit Bulls house, because I do still fear that dog and my dogs life! The other dog I was able to use commands on and "Back", and get out.

All in all, Good Job! You worked with your dog and were able to get him out safely. Now go after the owners of that loose dog, he will be there again waiting for you because I have found many people let there dogs out to run loose after dark when they think no other people or dogs will be out walking.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Thankfully i have never been in that position. If we are approached by dogs who are clearly with an owner that couldn't give a toss and allow their dogs to harrass mine i always walk in the opposite direction. The owner (who usually has no recall control over his dog) has to follow to get their dog back. On the occassions where there has been no owner around then i usually shout at the dog to get away, and so far this has worked. I think you did the right thing by brandishing a branch - i would have done the same to protect mine.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

I have had the same kinda situation before. My reaction is kinda similar, but a bit different. I usually yell "go on" like you did, but I walk towards the dog, asserting my "dominance" over it.... I can handle it....and I don't by any means suggest that anyone/everyone react this way, but it works for me.


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

I think this is it?

SprayShield (formerly Direct Stop) Animal Deterrent Spray WITHOUT Clip I am going to get some of this myself.... I've had aggressive dogs attack a cockapoo I was petsitting once and I've been really nervous about this ever since.

We live near walking trails and it is constantly on my mind as we meet many dogs along the trail, some unleashed... thankfully the owners have been very attentive so far. Sienna is nervous meeting dogs, she is more interested in the human owner's LOL, so I wouldn't want her to have a bad experience scar her.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Augie and I have been charged by stray dogs so I know how scary it is. You did a good job at protecting yourself and your dog. I carry pepper spray that has a uv dye. You can buy it over the counter at sporting good stores. This way if you do know where the animal lives and call animal control there is proof of the dog being sprayed (uv dye). BTW, I've never had to spray a dog (or person) but carry it as a last resort.


----------



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

a chocolate lab charged amber and i long ago, and i actually had to kick the dog to get it off her. she had a bloody ear. i was soo pissed. i wasnt about to try to touch it or drag it off her, so i kicked it in the ribs...felt bad, but he was hurting amber.


----------

